# [SOLVED] new devices not being detected



## mzzlouie (Sep 14, 2010)

I cannot get any new devices to be recognized. No speakers, no camera, no ipod. any ideas? I've restored to a different date, I've done everything I know to do as far as the device manager, updated drivers etc etc etc and nothing. All help will be appreciated!

Thanks
Mandy


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: new devices not being detected*

What sort of devices?
Are there any issues in Device Manager?

Please:
- open MSINFO32.exe
- create a report
- zip it up and upload the .zip file with your next post.


----------



## mzzlouie (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: new devices not being detected*

My iphone, ipod, speakers (3rd set, thought they were defective), printer & no usb hubs work, they will charge the phone & ipod but not let me add/remove or delete any data from them. I know it's not the devices, I use them on my work computer. Nothing out of place in the device manager, "says" all devices working properly. At one time I had turned the windows updater off, but I turned it back on and restored to an earlier date. Still nothing works. Checked the BIOS settings, nothing is amiss. Monitor, keyboard and mouse working appropriately. I have MSINFO32.exe open, no where it gives the opportunity to create a report. I will let me export to a text file....


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: new devices not being detected*

Open MSINFO32.exe
Click on File, then on Save
Save as an .NFO file
Zip it up and upload the .zip file with your next post

Are the keyboard and mouse PS2 or USB?

If PS2, then open up Device Manager and right click on each of the USB devices (to include the hubs and controllers) and select "Uninstall". Then reboot the system and let Windows re-detect the components.


----------



## mzzlouie (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: new devices not being detected*

I've already uninstalled all USB ports and rebooted more than once, the mouse and keyboard are USB and they work fine. Here is the folder.


----------



## usasma (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: new devices not being detected*

Nothing informative from the MSINFO32 report. It shows a lot of errors, but doesn't blame anything. I did see a similar issue tonight in this thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/not-responding-troubles-513924.html

You may want to subscribe to it to see what happens there.
Beyond that, please provide us with the reports from this thread: http://www.techsupportforum.com/f217/blue-screen-of-death-bsod-posting-instructions-452654.html
I understand that you aren't experiencing BSOD's, but the reports will help us.


----------



## Sneijderan (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: new devices not being detected*



mzzlouie said:


> I've already uninstalled all USB ports and rebooted more than once, the mouse and keyboard are USB and they work fine. Here is the folder.


Wow, this seems like a very tough issue, I was browsing and came across it. The techy guys on here will be able to help ALOT more than I, but I just wanted to ask you something. When you did the system restore are you sure you restored to a date when this issue didn't exist on your pc? And roughly when did the issue start happening? Do you use any registry cleaners on your PC? Does this issue affect all users on the pc, so if you enable the guess user account and then log into that account and try to use USB devices, does the issue still occur?

The reason I thought i'd ask you this, is that Ive seen a Microsoft knowledge base article about this kind of thing, it is for XP, but it seems a little bit similar to what you are having here. It points to possible registry corruption as the cause.

However, I am assuming system restoring to a date before the issue occurred would have undone the registry corruption by undoing all the bad changes made to the registry by restoring the registry to its previous state and possibly resolved the issue. So im not super confident on this theory.

Very strange issue.


Edit: Ive seen your startup programs in your System information file, CCleaner is one of the startup programs, do you use CCleaner to clean the registry?


----------



## mzzlouie (Sep 14, 2010)

whatever you suggest I will do! it's not a huge problem, nothing has crashed (yet) but still annoying. Here are both reports.....

yes I use CC cleaner, but it affects ALL users, 2 of which do not. I did restore to a previous date not mentioned. It suggested some but I chose as far back as it would allow. Normally I use window washer as a cleaner but cc does effectively the same thing for free. There is also a 40 gig upgrade to HD that is useable space that is not recognised. There are a few errors in the registry but none that should affect new devices. It just does not recognise them. I have wiped the system, debugged and reinstalled windows 7 ultimate twice. It still has the same issues. I know it's not a BIG issue as system crashing or constant BSOD's which I have had with previous versions of Windows. 7 is definately not my fav, neither is vista (it's the worst) I am a fan of XP, but to stay up with the Joneses for this pc I opted for 7.

My flashdrive isn't even being recognised....


----------



## jcgriff2 (Sep 30, 2007)

*Re: new devices not being detected*

Hi - 

These events recorded in Event Viewer -


```
[font=lucida console]
Event[11]:
  Log Name: Application
  Source: Microsoft-Windows-Winlogon
  Date: 2010-09-16T17:54:39.000
  Event ID: 4104
  Description: 
[COLOR=Red]Accessing Windows in Notification period[/COLOR].

  Description: 
[COLOR=red]Windows is in Notification period[/COLOR].  
[/font]
```
Please validate your Windows 7 OS -- www.microsoft.com/genuine

Make sure ALL Windows Updates are in -- www.update.microsoft.com

Regards. . .

jcgriff2

`


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: new devices not being detected*

Hi, there is a file infcache.1 that when corrupted can cause your problem, to fix:- (will do no harm)


1. Open a Windows Explorer window by right clicking on Start and
then clicking on Explore.
2. In the address bar, type C:\windows\inf and press Enter.
3. Find and then right click on the file named INFCACHE.1.
4. Select Properties.
5. Click on the Security tab.
6. Click on Edit to edit the permissions of the file.
7. Click on Add to add User Groups.
8. Type Administrators in the User Groups field and click on OK.
9. Set Administrators to Full Control and click on OK.
10. Move or delete the file INFCACHE.1.
11. Reinstall a device to force Windows to rebuild the INFCACHE.1 file

(DO NOT reinstall the same device that you were having
issues detecting before. Please connect another USB device other than
the one that Vista/Seven had an issue detecting).

Restart your computer let us know how you get on.


----------



## Sneijderan (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: new devices not being detected*



mzzlouie said:


> My flashdrive isn't even being recognised....


I would follow the instructions from Jenae. If those don't work let me know if you have thought about trying this.

So far I have gather that you have reinstalled windows twice on this machine, and they were completely clean installs, meaning there were no traces of the previous OS installation on the system (basically, the registry was clean and didn't contain any settings from the last installation) 

So if you have completely formatted the machine and reinstalled windows twice, maybe we have to look elsewhere other than the OS.

I've seen a thread with someone who had pretty much exactly the same issue you have (when you plug USB devices into the pc, does the 'USB not recognized' message appear?)

In the case of this individual, the issue was resolved by doing the following. Removing the CMOS battery from the motherboard and removing the main power supply connector to the motherboard (maybe yours is a 20 or 24 pin atx connector, if your not sure what it looks like, google image it and you will see what it looks like, its easy to spot in on a PC motherboard, even non techies like myself can identify and remove it)

After removing the CMOS battery and Motherboard power connector, the PC was left for 30 mins (try an hour just to make sure), the whole point of this is to drain power from the capacitors. Then start them system up, the PC will most likely report an error during the POST because the CMOS battery has been removed so there is no CMOS inventory, it will ask you to verify/save cmos settings (thus creating your new cmos inventory) and then hopefully boot up windows. Do a quick prayer and connect a USB device to the PC.

You might want to see if this works, ground yourself before touching the inside of your pc as you dont want static to kill some components, im going to PM you the link to the post I read about this issue so you can see for yourself.


----------



## mzzlouie (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: new devices not being detected*

@jcgriff2 I've had this computer for over a year and reinstalled 2x, never had the "not genuine" pop up on start. Each time I have reinstalled never had a problem with the Windows registration numbers. @Sneijderan I have removed the battery a couple of times , no use. I really appreciate all the help! I'm going to contact Microsoft today to see what can be done. I truly think it's a OS issue, this computer perviously had XP on it with 0 issues, so I'm hoping to get a new Windows. I truly believe the windows updater settings has something to do with it, I'm not sure what but after I turned it off (it would do 100's of updates at a time) it hasn't been right since.


----------



## Sneijderan (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: new devices not being detected*



mzzlouie said:


> @jcgriff2 I've had this computer for over a year and reinstalled 2x, never had the "not genuine" pop up on start. Each time I have reinstalled never had a problem with the Windows registration numbers. @Sneijderan I have removed the battery a couple of times , no use. I really appreciate all the help! I'm going to contact Microsoft today to see what can be done. I truly think it's a OS issue, this computer perviously had XP on it with 0 issues, so I'm hoping to get a new Windows. I truly believe the windows updater settings has something to do with it, I'm not sure what but after I turned it off (it would do 100's of updates at a time) it hasn't been right since.


Ok, but have you removed the battery and the motherboard power supply connector????? the post i saw specifically said removing the cmos battery alone didnt work, but removing the motherboard connector as well and leaving the computer for at least 30 mins (to allow the capacitors to drain) solved the issue. You have nothing to lose by trying it, but its up to you.

If this doesn't work and you are convinced its an OS issue, have you tried using a boot disk to boot into an operating system and the seeing if the USB ports work then? Many people use Linux boot disks like knoppix 4.0, maybe you can even use an XP boot disk perhaps (techs correct me if im wrong about the xp boot disk)

You could even create a small partition on your hard drive and install XP on that partition, then see if the USB ports work then and then maybe that would help you decide if this is an OS issue.

Lets us know how you get on, if this is an OS issue, we would all like to know the cause and how it was solved.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: new devices not being detected*

cmos reset
turn the computer off
remove the power lead from the back
take the side off
remove the cmos battery
move the cmos jumper from pins 1 and 2 to pin 2 and 3 and the back to pins 1 and 2
reinsert the battery
put the side on
replug in the power lead
boot the computer

there can be 2 solder points you touch with a screwdriver
2 pins you touch with a screwdriver or use a jumper
a cmos clear switch or button
there will be a diagram and instructions in your manual

in the bios check

pnp

highspeed usb/usb2

are enabled


----------



## mzzlouie (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: new devices not being detected*

I've never disconnected to motherboard supply thats a bit out of my range. The chances of me frying the HD are quite high, lol. I'm dropping it off tonight at a local retail computer store, it's in their hands now. Thank you all who responded! I have already recommended you guys to some friends, you guys are amazing!


----------



## Sneijderan (Aug 5, 2010)

*Re: new devices not being detected*



mzzlouie said:


> I've never disconnected to motherboard supply thats a bit out of my range. The chances of me frying the HD are quite high, lol. I'm dropping it off tonight at a local retail computer store, it's in their hands now. Thank you all who responded! I have already recommended you guys to some friends, you guys are amazing!


Ahhh, no worries, come back and let us know what they find, that way if anyone else has the same issue we can recommend the fix.


----------



## jenae (Jun 17, 2008)

*Re: new devices not being detected*

Hi, sorry Seven holds the cache in it's driver store it is not a hidden file so open explorer and navigate to C:\Windows\System32\driverstore\INFCACHE.1 This fix is a known solution for your problem.


----------



## mzzlouie (Sep 14, 2010)

*Re: new devices not being detected*

Just an interesting update....got the computer back today. They can't find anything wrong! They uninstalled Microsoft Silverlight and reinstalled it and now all works. Weird? There also was about 400+ regisry errors, so who knows? LOL cost me $300 to get it fixed but het it works! Thanks again


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: new devices not being detected*

glad you have it sorted


----------

